# Albino leuc from standard parents? and other quetsions...



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I have had 2 clutches of 7 leuc eggs so far... i made a mistake and the first clutch went bad. it is day 11 for the second clutch. i looked at them today and only four are developing. three are normal... black, etc. the other is completely white. at first i thought he was dead and molded since there was a molded eggs next to him. i was about to remove him and the other eggs, when he wiggled. i thought it was like a "last bit of strenght kinda thing"... but then he started wiggling like crazy. he swimmin all around his little gel area. the other ones, however, didnt move. i was wondering if he is possibly a chocolate leuc or somthing. i dont know how chocolate leucs came to be, but i guess at some point they came from normal leucs.i was also wondering if its almost time for them to hatch. i know with my azureus, some hatch on day 14, and some hatch on day 18. i do know that when they are ready to hatch, they stop moving. i was thinking since the others didn't move it was almost time, since they didn't have gills or anything and looked fully developed. i don't know about the white one though because he was moving like crazy. any thoughts? advice and info is greatly appreciated. thanks  

bryan


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Let him hatch out and see if he grows. 

If the albino inferalanis taught us something, it was an interesting lesson in coloration development in frogs. From two normal looking parents, normal looking eggs were produced, that hatched normal looking tadpoles... at first. As the tadpoles grew, they developed patchwork coloration... with the actually "colored" part of them slowly disapearing as they grew. Very interesting to watch.

And then there are those that just look odd from the get go. 

I know, not much help, but it's really a game of wait and see. Also remember... there are many more albinos and similar genetic quirks our frogs are producing than the general populous knows... because many rarely make it past tads  Chocolate leucs just happen to be an albino that is actually hardy.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Corey,

Actually, the albino InferAlanis developed differently than you are suggesting. 

- they were from normal colored parents
- the eggs did look the same
- differences WERE NOTICED as soon as they hatched. The albino tads were lighter in color & eventually became clear with spots. I wouldn't call the pattern patchwork - it was more speckled and was apparent within a few days. 










Some more pictures can be found here http://www.qualitycaptives.com/Alanistadpoles.htm. 

Regardless, if you get the opportunity to photograph some of the development, you will have some cool photos to look back on.

Melissa





KeroKero said:


> Let him hatch out and see if he grows.
> 
> If the albino inferalanis taught us something, it was an interesting lesson in coloration development in frogs. From two normal looking parents, normal looking eggs were produced, that hatched normal looking tadpoles... at first. As the tadpoles grew, they developed patchwork coloration... with the actually "colored" part of them slowly disapearing as they grew. Very interesting to watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey melis, did these not morph out?

Edit: Sorry I didnt fallow the link, There super cool looking.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, they did morph out. If you follow the link, there are some pictures of the froglets.

Melis


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Clear legs....weiiird, but cool. Good luck with the luecs Bryan!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

The legs stay like that even as adults. You can see all the veins, etc. I had one that got sick and their legs were affected. It was amazing how much sooner you could tell there was an issue with this specific frog vs a normal ones. The blood vessels looked 'angry' - they got bigger & very red compared to normal. 

Melis


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: day 15... leuc eggs...*

well it is now day 15... unfortunately, i looked yesterday... and... the albino one died, as well as one of the other normal ones  . it might be that the albino one just died on his own, but since another one died i think it may have been because of mold problems. anyways, the other look fine and have just hatched. hopefully they will be fine. thanks for all the responses, advice, and neat links/ pics.  

bryan


----------

